# How about some Alien(s) re-issues?



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Is there any interest in any of the old Halcyon kits? I have several of these and they tend to suffer from annoying design flaws. I'd love to see some interested party reissue these kits accurately. Anyone else?:thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Totally! :thumbsup:


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Like the Narcissus, drop ship, APC, Nostromo...these would be awesome done in big scale.


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

I would like it. I just built the Halcyon dropship about 2 years ago. It had been sitting in my closet for 16 years.





The kit needed alot of work, though.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

They all do apparently. I just got a Halcyon Nostromo, but haven't built it yet.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Fly-n-hi said:


> I would like it. I just built the Halcyon dropship about 2 years ago. It had been sitting in my closet for 16 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on that dropship!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Still have to get around to building the Narcissus and my second dropship. Some day! :lol:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The APC was my favorite Halcyon kit. Mine was built so the floor could be removed. It was held on with magnets. It was one of the first kits I added lights to. Lots of interior space for that. Sadly, it was one of the kits that were destroyed in my great basement sewer flood in 2002. I would love to build another.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

So, what were the issues with the drop ship? I'd like to pick one up,but dont want to bother if it would be easier to just scratch build it. Anyone?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The issues I had were that the nose and basicaly the whole front of the ship just did not fit together well. Lots of gaps and filling needing to be done.


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

Dr. Brad said:


> Nice work on that dropship!


Thanks alot. I put a ton of work into it.


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

Hunch said:


> So, what were the issues with the drop ship? I'd like to pick one up,but dont want to bother if it would be easier to just scratch build it. Anyone?


The kit actually goes together pretty well with the exception of the nose/cokpit. There's a large gap to fill there. Here were the problems I found:

The panel lines on the model were too big and deep plus the on-screen ship doesn't have any.
In the open position the missle pods are angled too high.
The rear landing strut is detailed incorrectly.
The cockpit isn't very detailed and there is a big opening behind the rear seat exposing the inside of the fuselage.
Some pieces you have to create yourself, like the gear doors and the flood lights
The missles in the lower missle pods are pretty lame looking.

All this stuff was pretty easy to fix, though. I chose to fill the panel lines and that was a bit time consuming.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply fly-n-hi. Does not seem to be too bad. Not like an Imai kit or anything:freak::lol:


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Fly-n-hi said:


> I would like it. I just built the Halcyon dropship about 2 years ago. It had been sitting in my closet for 16 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Good pics for reference!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic Plastic has a nice kit- small but well made
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/ColonialMarineDropShip-CataloguePage.htm

I would love to see either Halcyon repops or some new kits. SOme were only produced in Vinyl which is a horrible material IMO for machinery. Figures OK, but I dread tackling the Space Jockey kit when I get to it in my stack.

Scale Solutions has a VERY nice resin kit of the Alien Derelict- it is big and gives you the option for the wrecked Aliens version with broken boom. It even has a clear top with the space jockey compartment underneath-

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/ScaleSolutionsResinModelKits.html

I have been working on & off again with a Narcissus- I altered the window to make it resemble the one seen in Alien more and am scratchbuilding a complete interior to match the live action set (which for once is smaller that the exterior if you fit it between the windows and exit hatch)
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/Nar-1.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/Nar-2.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/Nar-4.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/Nar-3.jpg

.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I loved the space jockey kit. It was my first, and only, vinyl kit and it presented no problems. The level of detail was amazing and it's a dry-brushing field day. Here's a pic.

http://www.metropolisgrafix.com/postings/SpaceJockey.jpg


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

jheilman said:


> I loved the space jockey kit. It was my first, and only, vinyl kit and it presented no problems. The level of detail was amazing and it's a dry-brushing field day. Here's a pic.
> 
> http://www.metropolisgrafix.com/postings/SpaceJockey.jpg


Very well done!
What colors did you use?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got Alfred Wong's 1/48 dropship in my to-do pile. The thing's a monster!

When I did my Halcyon, i first tried a desrt camo scheme, but eventually I repainted it to stock markings:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/dropship1.html


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The desert camo looked pretty cool. I may have to try something like that if it ever comes out again.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

John P said:


> I've got Alfred Wong's 1/48 dropship in my to-do pile. The thing's a monster!
> 
> When I did my Halcyon, i first tried a desrt camo scheme, but eventually I repainted it to stock markings:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/dropship1.html


 Interesting coincidence, as I plan to employ a desert scheme on the APC I'm finishing up now!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Richard Baker said:


> Very well done!
> What colors did you use?


Hard to say. I bought an acrylic paint set and just kept layering till I liked it. I think I put a coat of flat black on the base first, then layered color. It was more as a barrier for the paint as the vinyl is molded in black as I recall. The photo is too saturated. The real paint job has more subtle tones. I had a couple decent color pics from the set as a reference.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

HR Giger's color pallet is difficult to nail down- I read in a biography that he based it on the color of his siamese cats...
I have only two yinyl kits- the Space Jockey and a big ED-209. I get them out every so often, look at them and put them back for later. Now that I have seen yours I am inspired to get that one out again and give it a try- I think you did a very good job with it looking 'scale' especially since the traditional techniques really do not apply to much inside that ship...

.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Here's my take on the Dropship...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The APC...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Narcissus...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Power Loader...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Sulaco...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

For their time I think they were good quality kits, admittedly the APC and Dropship are a nightmare to build, but as time went on, the quality improved.
I still have the Space Jockey, Nostromo, Alien 3 Creature and Alien Queen in my stash.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

*Here's my Sulaco*

I have included it in a composite shot, just for fun!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice shot!


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

miniature sun said:


> Nice shot!


Ta!
Robert.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Richard Baker said:


> I have been working on & off again with a Narcissus- I altered the window to make it resemble the one seen in Alien more and am scratchbuilding a complete interior to match the live action set (which for once is smaller that the exterior if you fit it between the windows and exit hatch)
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/Nar-1.jpg
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/Nar-2.jpg
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/Nar-4.jpg
> ...


Richard, thanks for posting these. For some reason I never caught that the windows in the movie was different than the kit with that gap in the middle!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The original model had been lost after Alien, the one used at the beginning of Aliens was a recreation. Pretty well done but they got the windos too short. The Halcyon model is accurate to the Aliens version, but I always liked the original Narcissus.

.


----------

